# Seriously funny



## kid (Feb 18, 2006)

type your name in the space at this site and it will sloganizie it for you.  Its pretty funny.  http://www.thesurrealist.co.uk/slogan.cgi?word=mark


Gonna be awhile? Grab a Mark.

thats what I got, its new everytime

Everything we do is driven by Mark

Give it a try


----------



## Sam (Feb 18, 2006)

Only Sam has the answer

Probably the best Sam in the world


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 19, 2006)

*"Robyn, the other white meat."*

ACK!!!! Heh, why is everyone looking at me and drooling?


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 19, 2006)

I got grab life by the Brandi


----------



## Xequat (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotta Lotta Tony.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2006)

I love this site.  I did my brothers name and it said

"Release the Kelly"

I am glad you all are sharing these I am getting some good laughs in.

Mark


----------



## Xequat (Feb 19, 2006)

No way...my Dad's name is also Tony and I just did one for him and he got "The Joy of Tony."  My mom's name is Joy!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2006)

That is weird man.  I did my grandpas and it said "Jack, now with a less fattening center!"  LOL


----------



## Carol (Feb 19, 2006)

A smooth-running Carol is a relaxing experience.  (!!!!!) 

The curiously strong Carol.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine says:


Strong and beautiful, just like Kerri.​


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 19, 2006)

I did my boyfriends:

Come see the softer side of Joe


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2006)

> [FONT=impact, verdana]8 out of 10 Owners who Expressed a Preference said Their Cats Preferred Georgia.[/FONT]


...hmmmm....


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not the same twice!  Here's what I got second time around:

[FONT=impact, verdana]Who Would You Have A Georgia With?[/FONT]


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 19, 2006)

*ahem... Attention Ladies Of Mt:


*​


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]


> Lipsmackin' Thirstquenchin' Acetastin' Motivatin' Goodbuzzin' Cooltalkin' Highwalkin' Fastlivin' Evergivin' Coolfizzin' Shesulsa.


Ah yes, the new siggy!
[/FONT]


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmms.. not sure how I'm taking these 

Tonight, Let It Be Tess.
Hungry? Why Wait? Grab a Tess.
Nobody Does It Like Tess.
How Many Licks Does it Take to Get to the Center of a Tess?
Have a Break. Have a Tess.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 20, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]A Day Without Flatlander is Like a Day Without Sunshine.


Of course, we already knew this....
[/FONT]


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 20, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]Make It A Pam Night.

[/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]Fast Pam and Good for You.

[/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]Does the Hard Pam, So You Don't Have To.

LOL! funny stuff..
[/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]

[/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]



[/FONT]


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's a couple more:

"Obey Your Kerri."
"You Can't Top A Kerri"
"What Can Kerri Do For You?"


----------



## kid (Feb 20, 2006)

These are way to funny, or I laugh way to much.  Either way I am enjoying these.


Kid


----------



## barriecusvein (Feb 20, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]I Wish I Were a Barriecusvein Weiner.

Hell yeah you do!

I love this page!
[/FONT]


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

I got

Big Chocolate Sarah


[FONT=impact, verdana]All You Need is a Sarah and a Dream.[/FONT]


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2006)

Weird :idunno: 

[FONT=impact, verdana]Splash Jason All Over.[/FONT]


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> [FONT=impact, verdana]All You Need is a Sarah and a Dream.[/FONT]


Now that's nice.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 20, 2006)

Plink Plink! Rich

:idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hmmms.. not sure how I'm taking these
> How Many Licks Does it Take to Get to the Center of a Tess?



Hee hee... Only Seig would know the answer to *that* one... 


Mine read: *Have You Forgotten How Good A Ralph Tastes? *(geez, I didn't even know anyone knew")

2nd Try: *Ralph Really Satisfies*  *ahem* ladies (single ones please) ... the line starts over there. 

Alternate: *Don't Be Vague Ask For MA-Caver*
2nd Alternate: *Loves The MA-Caver You Hate *(HUH??)


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Mine read: *Have You Forgotten How Good A Ralph Tastes? *(geez, I didn't even know anyone knew")
> 
> 2nd Try: *Ralph Really Satisfies* *ahem* ladies (single ones please) ... the line starts over there.


 
woohoo..your's sound x rated

LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Weird :idunno:
> 
> [FONT=impact, verdana]Splash Jason All Over.[/FONT]



For the ladies that have seen/drooled over your pic this is not as weird to them.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> 2nd Try: *Ralph Really Satisfies*  *ahem* ladies (single ones please) ... the line starts over there.



HEY THAT WAS MINE!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

hehe

[FONT=impact, verdana]Naughty, but Sarah.[/FONT]

or

We Do Sarah Right.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> We Do Sarah Right.



Do I wanna know what the wrong way is?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]Get Busy with the Technopunk.[/FONT]


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> HEY THAT WAS MINE!


Hey take it up with the ones that made the site man... share and share alike I say... hee hee


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 20, 2006)

The slogan generator won't let me on, you guys are reloading it too much.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

Its ok, Dan, Ill make one up for you... lessee...

*"Is Dan In You?"

*LOL.  Sorry man, I couldnt resist!


​


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, there, we can just make'em up.  Good idea.

*"Afta the burning, Dan soothes."
**
"Shaves as close as a Dan, or your money back."

**"Dan, the unburger."

**"Dan gives you wings."

"Oh hungry?  Oh Dan!"
*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> For the ladies that have seen/drooled over your pic this is not as weird to them.


What'ch yu talkin' bout!!!! 

:uhyeah:


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 21, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]Sweet as the Moment When the Raewyn Went "Pop"[/FONT] Raewyn Makes Everything Better


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 21, 2006)

[FONT=impact, verdana]Gary-Lickin' Good. [/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]Have You Had Your Gary Today? [FONT=impact, verdana]Choosy Mothers Choose Gary. This is too much fun!![/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Do I wanna know what the wrong way is?


 
For your own safety prolly not!


----------

